

Life on the B Ark: an interview with Ian Stewart - RiderOfGiraffes
http://home.earthlink.net/~douglaspage/id83.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is the chap who wrote the article referenced here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1594496>

